# GA, Alpharetta/Roswell (North Altanta)



## nekrolog (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm new to the north Atlanta area and am looking for my people! I've found and participated in games in Woodstock and Gwinnett, as well as downtown Atlanta. For whatever reason, I can't seem to find a group of gamers that lives in my area.

If you're from Alpharetta/Roswell, let me know that you exist... I'm game for just about anything, from d20 to white wolf to paranoia or hackmaster. I can DM or be a player. I come with beer.


----------



## cms5528 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Also new to Roswell*

I'm also new to Rosweel area looking for some people to start a game with.  Willing to play just about anything - just dying for some RPG time.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Nov 7, 2005)

There's a killer D&D group in Stone Mountain.  We use older rules, but it's still loads of fun.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 21, 2005)

I might be looking for some new players. I have a D&D game one Saturday a month. I may also be looking to start a new D&D or Star Wars game on another Saturday. 

The current game is a 3.5 Forgotten Realms game using the Shackled City Adventure Path modules. 

The other D&D game may be a seafaring game in a homebrew world. 

I'm in Cobb county not too far from Roswell. If your looking for a game a little closer I would suggest going to Xavians Comics on Roswell rd. on Tuesday evening. There is a D&D game there with some folks I've gamed with in the past and still talk to. 

If you might be interested in my game or the game at Xavian my email is in my profile. I can get you in touch with the DM for the Xavian game.


----------

